# The Peke is the devil dog in disguise. HELP



## stprdi (Jan 21, 2012)

Firstly, I have Pekes but can't find an up to find a current toy dog forum. I really need some advice. We have a bro and sister. She has always seemed to be the most dominant of the two. Lately she is becoming a nightmare. They are ok going outside together and play for the immediate time they come in. But soon after she gets nasty. She nearly loses her mind if she sees other dogs or person. She guards both food bowls. We thought we had taught her a cute trick by tapping the floor and she rolls over to have her belly rubbed. Now she growls with the trick. In the past couple of days her growling is escalating so if we go to pick her up or pet her she growls. If she even hears him in the distance she growls. She is a high strung dog whereas he is Mr. Laidback. Can;t take her to a dog park to blow off energy. We do have a vet appt. coming up but wondering if anyone else has encountered this and can offer us some suggestions. She makes it difficult for us to love her.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't have any advice for you. The temperaments are so different. I'm just saying hello and responding so that you don't feel ignored. I hope someone here can be of help.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Welcome to SM. I have no advice but I'm sure someone can help you out. I've never owned a peke but no matter what breed I'm sure this behavior is not normal. Good luck hope you find a solution I don't want you not to love this little one.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

A little more information might help - are they puppies? Are they spayed/neutered? How long have you had them? You said you're taking her to the vet soon - have there been any changes to her environment? Loud, unexpected noises? (Construction work or smoke alarms?) Could she have been injured or injured herself?


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I have no advice either, but we welcome you and your Pekes here. Stay tuned. I'm sure someone will chime in with helpful hints and suggestions. I have a dog that is difficult to love too, but he is part of my family and I'll love him til the end. I know you feel the same way about your girl and I do understand how hard it is with the difficult ones... Hang it there.


----------



## stprdi (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi everyone and thanks for the welcome. They are 16 months old and we've had them since they were 3 months. The girl is fixed. We're thinking on getting him done as well. No changes to our environment. She is just so high strung. Barks constantly if she sees someone outside or even thinks she sees someone. Thinking of a bark collar? I figure it must be tiring to live in her body!! She just doesn't seem comfortable or a happy dog. He just goes with the flow.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

stprdi said:


> Hi everyone and thanks for the welcome. They are 16 months old and we've had them since they were 3 months. The girl is fixed. We're thinking on getting him done as well. No changes to our environment. She is just so high strung. Barks constantly if she sees someone outside or even thinks she sees someone. Thinking of a bark collar? I figure it must be tiring to live in her body!! She just doesn't seem comfortable or a happy dog. He just goes with the flow.


I would get a referral to a behaviorist. I think that's the best and only thing you can do. Good luck!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I don't have much wisdom to share, but the Vet appointment really does sound like the best place to start. Any "somewhat sudden" change in an animal (or person) warrants a check up. Acting out is their way of telling you somethings up and they aren't liking it. Frankly it sounds more than just behavioral to me, but of course I could be wrong. A behavorialist visit certain would not hurt the situation. Best wishes and please do keep us informed on how things are going.


----------

